# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Gymnocoronis spilanthoides



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I just got a bunch today and it looks really beautiful. This info is from Tropica. The photo from fishforums.


Family: Asteraceae

Continent: South America

Region: South America

Country of origin: 

Height: 30-60 cm

Width: 10-20 cm

Light requirements: medium-very high

Temperature: 15-30 °C

Hardness tolerance: soft-hard

pH tolerance: 5,5-8

Growth: very fast

Demands: easy


In the wild Gymnocoronis spilanthoides is generally found as a marsh plant, but it is very suitable for aquariums. It grows fast and makes few demands, but it does require a lot of light. With its light-green foliage, a group of G. spilanthoides forms a good contrast to the other aquarium plants. The high growth rate can help prevent algae because the plant absorbs a great number of nutrients from the water. Easy to propagate by side shoots or cuttings, which should be cut off and planted in the bottom.


----------



## ChiDONEt (Sep 16, 2004)

And some time (frecuently) when reach the top the plant split !!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh my! That's breathtaking green. Lovely plant. And you got it from ???


----------



## ChiDONEt (Sep 16, 2004)

from Lucanas (Spain).


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It is a very large plant for a stem plant, and pretty much grows straight up as a single stalk, it never really branched much for me


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I got some of this years ago in a large "starter pack". It is LARGE growing, and the dimensions just didn't work in my 30 gal (36" long) tank. I tried pruning it back as it transitioned to submerged growth, to keep it more compact, but it was just too big, and although I moved it around a few times, I finally got rid of it. 

I think it might be better suited to a (much) larger tank. The submerged growth leaves are a bit slimmer and longer, but it does keep that nice fresh green color. At least for my tank, I just kept wishing it were a smaller plant. 

If I got a larger tank, I'd probably give it another try, but with the 30, I just couldn't make it work, which was too bad, as it kept SEEMING like it should be a nice plant.

-Jane


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

A year later and I still love this plant. It does look best in larger tanks as the stems get pretty thick and the leaves are large for a stemmed plant. It grows very fast under bright lights and fertilization. When pruned, the rooted plant easily deveops two new shoots, just don't prune all at once so as to be able to hide the cut stem(s). Here's a picture of a bunch in my 90 gallon tank growing under 10,000K MH HQI pendants.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Ah, Creature - it IS lovely!

You've certainly found the right scale for it. It is a very nice fresh green color. A 90 gal is 24" deep, right? Its obvious that THAT is what this plant needs - lots of space! Well done - it looks like its just right in that setting.

No squishing this plant into a shorter tank *sigh*, it really needs the space. Congrats on a lovely planting of it!
-Jane


----------

